# My smoking hot girlfriend caught a good one!



## SwineAssassiN

Any guesses on the weight of the fish? It was amazing watching her pull this fish in. She caught it on a pumpkin seed worm, weightless.


----------



## wwind3

Nice! Not a bad fish either...


----------



## big D.

Nice!

6-3/4lbs?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You are breaking that new boat in correctly!


----------



## Timemachine

Not bad catch by either of you!


----------



## kellisag

Looks like a solid 7.5-8 to me.




Fish looks like a 4.5-5


----------



## dpatel13

kellisag said:


> Looks like a solid 7.5-8 to me.
> 
> Fish looks like a 4.5-5


+1


----------



## donaken

*Nice..*

2 very nice catches!!


----------



## rusty2009

fish 4.5-5 grilfriend 9+


----------



## sotexhookset

She is smokin hot. And that is a good one so I'd say this thread is accurate.


8lbs for the fish.
A 10 for her.


----------



## devil1824

Dang she is pretty.Smoking body too. I say 6lbs. on the fish. Congrats to both of ya!


----------



## captaindorman

Fish is in the way. Need better pic.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

kellisag said:


> Looks like a solid 7.5-8 to me.
> 
> Fish looks like a 4.5-5


Shes a 10 any day of the week in my eyes. Idk why she loves me so much. Shes an angel


----------



## dpatel13

Upon closer inspection, I retract my previous comment. I'd say at least a 10 for both. Always nice to see a girl who can fish and catch a great bass like that. Props to you sir.


----------



## snapperlicious

So if someone guesses the weight correct are we gonna get another bikini shot like last year?


----------



## atcfisherman

SwineAssassiN said:


> Shes a 10 any day of the week in my eyes. Idk why she loves me so much. Shes an angel


You had better get a ring on her fast!!! A 10 and loves fishing!!!


----------



## reddevil sportsman

What fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN

atcfisherman said:


> You had better get a ring on her fast!!! A 10 and loves fishing!!!


Im planning on it!:wink:


----------



## snapperlicious

That's nice but we need more like this from a while back!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=417312


----------



## SwineAssassiN

snapperlicious said:


> That's nice but we need more like this from a while back!
> http:/lfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=417312


Haha good times.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

Have you heard of our "Bring a hottie" specials?!... Nice fish and fishing buddy!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Have you heard of our "Bring a hottie" specials?!... Nice fish and fishing buddy!


No I haven't. Please tell


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Looks like you definitely have a keeper SA!


----------



## marshhunter

SwineAssassiN said:


> Im planning on it!:wink:


She got any friends!? bahaha Congrats on the boat and the Gf buddy! :cheers:


----------



## fishinganimal

Thats not the same girl that was holding the cat right?


----------



## FREON

fishinganimal said:


> Thats not the same girl that was holding the cat right?


Not unless she had a boob reduction!


----------



## perch-jerk

*No it's not the same girl*

That's not the same girl, you can tell by the size of the *FISH*



fishinganimal said:


> Thats not the same girl that was holding the cat right?


----------



## Quackerbox

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Have you heard of our "Bring a hottie" specials?!... Nice fish and fishing buddy!


Is there a limit?

I mean on hotties brought


----------



## big D.

If my wife new how many times I opened this thread today, she would ground me from 2Cool! Ha!

I am lucky to have a smoking hot wife that loves the water too!


----------



## muney pit

big D. said:


> If my wife new how many times I opened this thread today, she would ground me from 2Cool! Ha!
> 
> I am lucky to have a smoking hot wife that loves the water too!


2,000+ views. I think alot of others are doing it to


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FREON said:


> Not unless she had a boob reduction!


That Viagra is making you witty!


----------



## Category6

You done screwed up now son! Ol' Johnny Football will be dating her by Friday. Better keep an eye on your girlfriend too, but the bass is a lost cause.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Category5 said:


> You done screwed up now son! Ol' Johnny Football will be dating her by Friday. Better keep an eye on your girlfriend too, but the bass is a lost cause.


I dont keep an eye on them, they keep an eye on me haha

Seriously though, my girlfriend is really good to me. Im not worried abt a thing. She's my best friend


----------



## Whitebassfisher

SwineAssassiN said:


> Seriously though, my girlfriend is really good to me. Im not worried abt a thing. She's my best friend


That is great and I am happy for you, seriously.
But the fact remains that most male 2Cooler's will open any thread started by you, hoping for a pretty picture!
*SwineAssassiN* was permanently etched into our brains.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is great and I am happy for you, seriously.
> But the fact remains that most male 2Cooler's will open any thread started by you, hoping for a pretty picture!
> *SwineAssassiN* was permanently etched into our brains.


Haha well im glad yall r enjoying my posts


----------



## JDubya

Solid 10


----------



## Law Dog

Great catch, Congrats!!! Nice fish too......


----------



## alanmacias541

Great Bass!! [Insert borderline inappropriate/overly complimentary Cliche about the lady in the picture]


----------



## whsalum

Now if we could just get you to practice catch and release the pics would be so much easier to evaluate :doowapsta


----------



## SwineAssassiN

whsalum said:


> Now if we could just get you to practice catch and release the pics would be so much easier to evaluate :doowapsta


Who said this fish wasn't released? Cuz I watched it swim away:doowapsta


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

SwineAssassiN said:


> No I haven't. Please tell


hahah I'm not in a position to provide them but Michael said on a normal day 15% off. On a hot day 25% off. If she has an eligible sister, she fishes free and 50% off for the whole party!

Limit 3 hotties per trip. We don't want too many distractions, and they may attract additional potlickers.

Nice Boat!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Limit 3 hotties per trip. We don't want too many distractions, and they may attract additional potlickers.
> Nice Boat!


Not trying to hijack, but I admit I have wondered how distracting that may be for a young guide when they have the occasional really pretty girl on board in the summer.


----------



## wwind3

Friend of mine guided part time on Rayburn back in the 70's. Took a guy and his hot wife out one day and she sunbathed topless on the back deck--plus they paid HIM---great country!


----------



## whsalum

I just spit beer out my nose !!! GREAT THREAD !!!


----------



## whsalum

SwineAssassiN said:


> Who said this fish wasn't released? Cuz I watched it swim away:doowapsta


My feeble attempt at humor crushed again LOL


----------



## SwineAssassiN

whsalum said:


> My feeble attempt at humor crushed again LOL


Haha its all good brother


----------



## Southernflounder

Whatever you do, don't take her to a psychiatrist or an optometrist.


----------



## Watersoul

Your dating my Ex.


----------



## b.lullo

Did she catch that on a golf course up on the NW side of Houston? That house looks pretty familiar. 

-B.Lullo


----------



## snapperlicious

I just thought maybe if I brought this thread back alive we would get another pic!


----------

